# How long does implantation take?



## DaisyDuke

I'm so sorry to keep going on about the same subject. I was just wondering if anyone knows how long implantation takes, not how long it takes for implantation to start, but how long it takes from start of implantation to being completly implanted (hope that makes sense)?


----------



## techi_girly

That makes complete sense, I was wondering how long it takes too! Anyone know?? I cant find any info on the net, Im sure if it can take up to 12 days for the egg to travel to the uterus that implantation takes a little while too.


----------



## rachelle1975

Had a quick squizz in my book i've got... they say implantation bleeding can occur 5-8 days after ovulation and it can take up to a week to implant successfully. It seems that since it's classed as a foreign object your body tries to reject it - so if you are run down it's easier to implant as the antibodies don't fight it off quite so much.

Man, i sounded quite clever then!!


----------



## HAYS

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

That sounds uber clever,well done! Thanks :hug: Techi_girly, do you think you have had implantation spotting to?


----------



## techi_girly

rachelle1975 said:


> Had a quick squizz in my book i've got... they say implantation bleeding can occur 5-8 days after ovulation and it can take up to a week to implant successfully. It seems that since it's classed as a foreign object your body tries to reject it - so if you are run down it's easier to implant as the antibodies don't fight it off quite so much.
> 
> Man, i sounded quite clever then!!

Thanks so much Rachelle your a star for looking into it!! :hugs::hugs:
Yep you defo sound very intelligent :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good to know, thanks :D


----------



## techi_girly

DaisyDuke said:


> That sounds uber clever,well done! Thanks :hug: Techi_girly, do you think you have had implantation spotting to?

Hi DaisyDuke

No implantation bleeding for me, I'm a bit disappointed as I'm having no pregnancy symptoms at all :cry: 4 days until I'm due and I've tested every day since 4DPO lol! Mad I know! I was just hoping that if it takes up to 12 days for the egg to reach the uterus and a good few days to implant that there may still be hope...well the :witch: hasn't paid a visit so its not over yet....trying my very best to be positive so for now I'm going to assume the egg is still implanting lol! 

:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I hope so, fingers crossed for both our BFP very soon. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## techi_girly

DaisyDuke said:


> I hope so, fingers crossed for both our BFP very soon. Good luck! :hugs:

Thanks honey Roll on July :bfp: for us all :hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

rachelle1975 said:


> Had a quick squizz in my book i've got... they say implantation bleeding can occur 5-8 days after ovulation and it can take up to a week to implant successfully. It seems that since it's classed as a foreign object your body tries to reject it - so if you are run down it's easier to implant as the antibodies don't fight it off quite so much.
> 
> Man, i sounded quite clever then!!

oooo so does that mean that u can have an implantation bleed(we mybe) then the hcg still wont be being produced a week later then amybe also needs a few days after that to get a :bfp: on a test?


----------



## DaisyDuke

That's what i'm hoping/telling my self! hehehe


----------



## jolly

A fertilized egg (embryo) at blastocyst stage can float in the uterus for 4-5 days before attaching. Once attached the embryo takes 5-7 days to fully implant itself in the endometrial lining. As soon as it fully implants the placenta cells in the emryo start to release hcg hormones which stimulate the corpus luteum to produce progestrone. It is the progestrone that thicken and the prevent the endometrial lining from shedding. It is mostly the progestrone that cause tender breasts, nausea, mood swings etc.


----------



## camocutie2006

so if i may add another question.. how long can you bleed from implantation and how heavy or light could it be? sorry.. kina curious


----------



## DaisyDuke

Implantation bleeding is very rare, and it would be very light and very short.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

rachelle1975 said:


> Had a quick squizz in my book i've got... they say implantation bleeding can occur 5-8 days after ovulation and it can take up to a week to implant successfully. It seems that since it's classed as a foreign object your body tries to reject it - so if you are run down it's easier to implant as the antibodies don't fight it off quite so much.
> 
> Man, i sounded quite clever then!!


so if your healthy your body trys and rejects it?? and if you have the flu or something like that its easier to have a successfull implantation??
im confused now...


----------



## DaisyDuke

Basically yes................


----------



## nicole1980

i have a full on Cold out of the Blue and my period was due on the 19th of this month 2010
its the 22nd and no period still crazy stuff i feel like hell x


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

Hey i just wanted to let use know that with my first little one i had no implantation bleeding at all and i never had craps or anything and because of this i didnt find out i was pregnant till i was 2 months gone. 
But i am hoping for some kind of implantation bleed this time coz im getting so desperate lol 
xxxxx


----------



## BabiNo2

xxxbexxy_beex said:


> Hey i just wanted to let use know that with my first little one i had no implantation bleeding at all and i never had craps or anything and because of this i didnt find out i was pregnant till i was 2 months gone.
> But i am hoping for some kind of implantation bleed this time coz im getting so desperate lol
> xxxxx

That made me giggle - "never had craps or anything" hehe!! x


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

BabiNo2 said:


> xxxbexxy_beex said:
> 
> 
> Hey i just wanted to let use know that with my first little one i had no implantation bleeding at all and i never had craps or anything and because of this i didnt find out i was pregnant till i was 2 months gone.
> But i am hoping for some kind of implantation bleed this time coz im getting so desperate lol
> xxxxx
> 
> That made me giggle - "never had craps or anything" hehe!! xClick to expand...

Haha love it i didnt realise i spelled it wrong lol you've made me giggle now lol 
i mean cramps haha xxxx


----------



## AzimahMuzlima

porkpie1981 said:


> oooo so does that mean that u can have an implantation bleed(we mybe) then the hcg still wont be being produced a week later then amybe also needs a few days after that to get a :bfp: on a test?

Hello. Im just curious. I missed my cycle-usually it comes in between the 10/11-17th of each month and its now the 24th. I remember a few weeks ago i felt a little pinching on the left side of my uterus/ovary whatever that is near the pelvic bone and i had very sensitive nipples for 1-2 weeks, and now i just been having mild cramps nothing like i get when i start my cycle and that has also been going on for maybe two weeks or so. I got a little nauseous a few times but i dont know if many it was all in my head. I dont really have tender nipples anymore, i dont have any other symptoms... I know I should take a pregnancy test but i dont want to be disappointed so I'm kind of waiting it out to see if my cycle comes... does this sound like i could be pregnant or am i just trippin?


----------



## AzimahMuzlima

*Just too add I have not had any spotting whatsoever


----------



## lisap2008

TTC#1Amanda said:


> rachelle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Had a quick squizz in my book i've got... they say implantation bleeding can occur 5-8 days after ovulation and it can take up to a week to implant successfully. It seems that since it's classed as a foreign object your body tries to reject it - so if you are run down it's easier to implant as the antibodies don't fight it off quite so much.
> 
> Man, i sounded quite clever then!!
> 
> 
> so if your healthy your body trys and rejects it?? and if you have the flu or something like that its easier to have a successfull implantation??
> im confused now...Click to expand...

This is typically seen only in women with a autoimmune disorder ( high NK cells) that every time they get pregnant their body see's the embryo as a foreign object and sends NK cells to destroy it. for this disorder its been discovered that taking Corticosteroids can prevent the NK cells from attacking it.

In women with normal immune system the body suppresses the normal immune response and prevents the body from attacking it. its thought that the lowered immune system is why we come down with colds and flu more easily during pregnancy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

rachelle1975 said:


> Had a quick squizz in my book i've got... they say implantation bleeding can occur 5-8 days after ovulation and it can take up to a week to implant successfully. It seems that since it's classed as a foreign object your body tries to reject it - so if you are run down it's easier to implant as the antibodies don't fight it off quite so much.
> 
> Man, i sounded quite clever then!!

Now I feel good that it's cd10 and I'm coming down with a cold!!!


----------



## _jellybean_

AzimahMuzlima said:


> porkpie1981 said:
> 
> 
> oooo so does that mean that u can have an implantation bleed(we mybe) then the hcg still wont be being produced a week later then amybe also needs a few days after that to get a :bfp: on a test?
> 
> Hello. Im just curious. I missed my cycle-usually it comes in between the 10/11-17th of each month and its now the 24th. I remember a few weeks ago i felt a little pinching on the left side of my uterus/ovary whatever that is near the pelvic bone and i had very sensitive nipples for 1-2 weeks, and now i just been having mild cramps nothing like i get when i start my cycle and that has also been going on for maybe two weeks or so. I got a little nauseous a few times but i dont know if many it was all in my head. I dont really have tender nipples anymore, i dont have any other symptoms... I know I should take a pregnancy test but i dont want to be disappointed so I'm kind of waiting it out to see if my cycle comes... does this sound like i could be pregnant or am i just trippin?Click to expand...

Sounds promising. You should take an hpt, especially since you're at least one week late. If you are pregnant, it should be positive by now. Your symptoms sound promising. I would test. Also, you may get more replies if you start a new thread:hugs: Welcome to B&B.


----------



## conbryan

when you are counting implantation days i mean how many days for it to be completed do you start counting the day it starts to implant as the first day or do you start counting the day after until it is completed because someone told me you count this way 1 (the day it started to implant) + 3 (the days it was in progress) = 4 days to be completed i don't know how to count these days because i'm new at this i would reall appreciate any information on this i could get that will be helpful i also was told the day after fertilization you start counting the rest of these one day after the other the first 3 days right after fertilization the egg floats towards the uterus and enters then for 2 days it floats around in the uterus upon arrival then right after the second day it starts its process of implanting in the uterus wall it takes 4 days to be completed thats if you count the day it starts as 1 day and add the other 3 days for it to be completed that would make it 4 days total


----------



## conbryan

anyone knows about this please let me know i would be so thankful


----------



## conbryan

implantation: how long to be completed


----------



## conbryan

implantation


----------



## shradha

Implantation generally takes within 14 days dpo......in some women it takes place within 8 days...... That's the reason you should always check after 10 dpo......all the best:thumbup: some baby:dust: for you......


----------



## shradha

AzimahMuzlima said:


> *Just too add I have not had any spotting whatsoever

It is not necessary to have spottings....I know many women who have given birth and never had an implantation bleeding.....so chill....it's normal .....nothing to worry:happydance:......all the best:thumbup: loads of baby:dust: for you...


----------



## conbryan

i recently checked with my doctor he said it takes 4 days once the egg starts to implant i take it you count the day it starts to implant as the first day and then the next day would be the second day because he told me it takes 9 dpo tho be fully implanted i was just curious to know how long it takes the egg itself to attach to the wall i always heard 3-4 days i was just wanted to know if you count the day it starts to implant as the first day and the day after as the second day since it all goes together from the time you had a conception until it fully implants itself to the uterus


----------



## conbryan

i was told you ovulate every 2 weeks from your last my period isn't due until going towards the end of the month anywheres from the 19th on and i ovulated on 6th and my period is not due until the 20th i was told that you have your period before implantation well my doctor told me it takes 4 days for the egg to fully implant once it starts to implant mine started to implant the 6th day of my 3rd week pregnancy days 6 and 7 was my first 2 days and it continued the first 2 days of my 4th week pregnancy when it was fully implanted and my period is not due for another 2-3 days and my dr. gave me a blood test 2 days after my period was supposed to come and found out i was pregnant i was wandering if it's normal to have your period after implantation is complete instead of before like most people says you're supposed to have your period before implantation is complete.:flower:


----------



## conbryan

does anyone know anything about this. please let me know if you do i'm getting really confused about this i don't know how true this is but my friend told me today just for the fertilized egg to fully attach itself to the wall of the uterus it takes 4 days as soon as it starts to implant but she never told me if that day would be day 1 and the next day would be 2 and so on or if you start to count the day after i was told when your egg is fertilized the next day it starts to travel to the uterus the day it starts to travel that would be day 1 because it takes 3 days to enter the uterus upon entering it starts floating around that would be day 1 because it takes 2 day of floating around and the it starts to implant that would be day 1 and the next day would be 2 until it gets fully implanted what makes it so confusing is all of this is combined once your egg gets fertilized as soon as one thing ends another thing starts immediately with no breaks in between all i know is that it was said that it takes 3-4 days for the egg to get fully implanted 9-10dpo usually takes 9 i don't know how many days it would take for the egg to get fully implanted because i don't know how to count the days one way i count it equals out to be 3 days and the other way i count it it equals out to be 4 days that's why this is so confusing the fact is alot of people says it takes 3-4 days to fully implant itself. any answers would be really helpful to me and i would greatly appreciate it alot.


----------



## conbryan

i was wandering something my friend told me today is that for a fertilized egg to fully implant itself it takes 4 days as soon as it starts to implant. in other words does that mean the same day that it starts to implant as day 1 and the next day as day 2 until its fully implanted or do you count the next day after it starts to implant as day 1 and the day after that as day 2 until fully implanted mine started to implant 6dpo and it was fully implanted 9dpo is that 3 or 4 days. if you start counting as soon as it starts to implant as day 1 and the next day as day 2 until fully implanted that would be 4 days if you start counting after it starts to implant as day 1 and the next day as day 2 until fully implanted that would be 3 days i was just wandering how long it took mine to get fully implanted the doctor told me 3-4 days as soon as it starts to implant but i was not taught how to count properly some taught me on the first day of anything you count that as day 1 and the next day as day 2 and then some taught me on the first day anything happens you count the nexta after as day 1 and the next day as day 2 that's why i am confused can someone please help me :cry:


----------



## conbryan

how long does implantation process actually take once the fertilized egg starts to implant before it can actually implant it has to hatch from the zona pallucida is what i heard:winkwink:


----------



## conbryan

:winkwink:how long does implantation process actually take once the fertilized egg starts to implant before it can actually implant it has to hatch from the zona pallucida is what i heard:winkwink:


----------



## LoveBeingMom

I had what I thought was implantation bleeding at 6dpo. Just light pink spotting. Then today at 12dpo...more spotting (thicker and brown this time!) That's 7 days apart so I'm hoping those two incidences marked the beginning and end of implantation. We'll see! Too soon to test quite yet! AF is scheduled to be here in 4 days so I'm waiting until then :)


----------

